# [VPN] Serveur linux, client windows

## Ulrar

Bonjour,

je cherche a mettre en place un VPN entre mon serveur dedié sous linux, et des machines windows (si possible, un client que je puisse mettre sur clé USB, si j'en demande pas trop ^^ ).

Je m'explique : a l'IFA, le proxy bloque tout les ports sauf le 80. (C'est squid d'ailleurs).

Seulement, on a un dossier a rendre, et j'ai choisis avec un pote de le faire sous forme de site web. Comme j'ai un serveur dedié, on le met dessus, plus pratique.

Ouais mais sans FTP on peu pas le modifié ...

Donc tout ce qu'on fait chez nous c'est bon, mais en cours on peu plus y toucher, pas pratique =/ .

Le prof a dis qu'il allait se mettre un port fowarding en place, m'enfin en attendant, j'aimerai bien avoir acces a mon serveur ^^.

Comme j'ai apache qui ecoute sur le port 80, je ne peux pas mettre un ftp a ecouter dessus. Et j'ai besoin des deux ... au moin ça.

On ma dis de regarder pour mettre un VPN entre les deux machines, pour y avoir acces comme si c'etait en local, et donc ne plus avoir de probleme de port.

Moi, la seule experience du VPN que j'ai, c'etait hamachi y a une eternitée ^^.

Donc la question, quel serveur est le plus adapté pour ma gentoo ? J'ai vu openVPN, j'supose que je dois prendre celui la ?

Et ensuite, Comment je m'y prend ? Sachant que j'ai un ordi portable sous debian etch (non, j'ai pas mis gentoo, un vieu tromblon comme cet ordi, j'aurai mis 0 ans de compilation, et puis le liveCD a jamais voulu booter) ou windows 2000 (avec 256 Mo de RAM j'ai pas oser mettre XP).

----------

## thejack

Pour faire simple je crois que pptpd sera suffisant ... enfin c'est surtout pour simplifier son utilisation sous Windows. Normalement sous linux il y a aussi des clients. En fait je le trouve juste moins "complexe" a mettre en oeuvre que OpenVPN.

Pis je suis pas sur que un VPN soit obligatoire ... un SSH Port Forwarding et un SFTP pourrait suffire ...

Mais tu es sur qu'ils bloquent pas le 80 ? Parce que sinon va falloir faire de l'http tunnelling pour passer le squid.

----------

## Ulrar

Bah, je pense pas qu'ils bloquent le 80 etant donné qu'on peut acceder au web ^^.

Tout ce qui est http passe sans trop de probleme (ils filtrent les extensions par contre, tout ce qui n'est pas "web" est bloquer, meme les .doc ... pourtant bien pratique mais bon).

Le https passe pas par exemple, et ça m'etonne pas puisque qu'il me semble que c'est le port 141 ^^.

Le SSH port Fowarding est deja en place, j'ai la config avec putty sur ma clé, un serveur qui l'accepte .. sur le port 22.

Si je fait ecouter sur le port 80, j'imagine que ça passerai, seulement dans ce cas je pert apache sur le port 80, et devoir dire aux gens "mon site c'est ks****.kimsufi.com:81" ça m'embette un peu je dois l'avoué ^^.

Par contre, http tunneling, j'ai jamais eu l'ocasion de le faire. Mais au nom, je sens que ça va me plaire xD.

----------

## guilc

 *Ulrar wrote:*   

> Le https passe pas par exemple, et ça m'etonne pas puisque qu'il me semble que c'est le port 141 ^^.

 

HTTPS, c'est 443, pas 141  :Wink: 

 *Ulrar wrote:*   

> Le SSH port Fowarding est deja en place, j'ai la config avec putty sur ma clé, un serveur qui l'accepte .. sur le port 22.
> 
> Si je fait ecouter sur le port 80, j'imagine que ça passerai, seulement dans ce cas je pert apache sur le port 80, et devoir dire aux gens "mon site c'est ks****.kimsufi.com:81" ça m'embette un peu je dois l'avoué ^^.

 

Non, si ton SSH écoute sur le 80, ça ne passera pas nécessairement.

Sur le port 80, le proxy (s'il est bien configuré) ne laissera passer que le trafic HTTP, le reste est bloqué (ssh compris).

Par contre, vu que le HTTPS est autorisé, tu peux faire écouter ton serveur ssh sur le port 443, là ça marchera : les proxies ne peuvent pas faire la différence entre trafic HTTPS et SSH : c'est du SSL, impossible de savoir ce qu'il y a dedans.

Sinon, si tu veux faire du HTTP tunneling via ton proxy, tu peux par exemple utiliser corkscrew (dans portage).

----------

## Ulrar

non non, ce que je disais, c'est que le https EST bloquer ^^.

Merci pour le nom du programme, je vais regarder !

Mais demain parce dodo la :p

----------

## guilc

oups pardon, je n'avais pas noté le "pas"  :Smile: 

Oui, alors un programme comme corkscrew est une bonne solution pour mettre en place le tunnel ssh via le proxy. Sinon, y a aussi httptunnel comme alternative, mais plus compliqué à mettre en place.

----------

## Ulrar

Donc ces deux programmes me permetront de passer squid ?

Bien, dans c'cas !

Par contre, j'imagine qu'ils vont utilisé le port 80 ?

Parce que j'ai apache dessus moi. Comment ça se passe ?

J'vais chercher un How To, ça doit bien exister ^^

----------

